# decoys and decoy line



## chrislvsjim77 (Jan 7, 2009)

how many feet of string do ya'll normally use for your decoys...... also, what kind of weights work best?


----------



## dutchman (Jan 7, 2009)

How deep's your water? Makes some difference in the length of your lines. I like the tangle free line and weights. Makes my life so much easier.


----------



## bigmike39 (Jan 7, 2009)

about 30 ft. and 3-4 oz.,but I use depth adjusters


----------



## bigmike39 (Jan 7, 2009)

ditto on tanglefree cord


----------



## GSUJake (Jan 7, 2009)

I use weed eater cord, Make a loop on one end and clamp a weight to the other. A lot easier that that tanglefree mess. Doesn't break in the cold. Also, you can throw them much easier, transport them easier and dont have to fool with decoy bags. Also, I use 6 ft. of line.

When I did use tanglefree, the depth adjusters always quit working


----------



## chrislvsjim77 (Jan 7, 2009)

dutchman said:


> How deep's your water? Makes some difference in the length of your lines. I like the tangle free line and weights. Makes my life so much easier.



i will be hunting anywhere i can so im not sure how deep its is


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jan 7, 2009)

I made a homeade version of the Duck Commander system using 5oz. fishing egg sinkers it would be great if I would have used no tangle or weed eater string and not decoy line. The first time I tried to carry them out all together they tangled so bad I had to cut and re tie.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 7, 2009)

> weed eater string



I used weed eater line for years and was very satisfied with it.  Used electrical crimps to make the loops, never had one let go.

Made my own bendable weights with a mold.

Also made some more than acceptable weights with salvaged copper wire and a muffin pan.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 7, 2009)

5 ft. of tangle free line and 5oz. egg sinkers...texas rigged.  Easy out...easy in.


----------



## Superdutch (Jan 7, 2009)

I bought those Rig-em Right weights and they work great.  It is just a preassembled Texas Rigs with 36 inches or 60 inches of line.  I went to a bait shop to buy the lead weights to make my own Texas Rigs, but by the time I bought the lead weights, I found I could by the preassembled regs for about the same money.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 7, 2009)

Superdutch said:


> I bought those Rig-em Right weights and they work great.  It is just a preassembled Texas Rigs with 36 inches or 60 inches of line.  I went to a bait shop to buy the lead weights to make my own Texas Rigs, but by the time I bought the lead weights, I found I could by the preassembled regs for about the same money.



Yep, that's what I'll use on my next dozen.


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 7, 2009)

chrislvsjim77 said:


> how many feet of string do ya'll normally use for your decoys...... also, what kind of weights work best?




140' with 2 lb. weights


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 7, 2009)

Golden BB said:


> 140' with 2 lb. weights



 there is one in every crowd


----------



## chrislvsjim77 (Jan 7, 2009)

is there a certain color line you use?


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 7, 2009)

BB????  Hot Pink????


----------



## chrislvsjim77 (Jan 7, 2009)

dont think i want hot pink....whats BB??


----------



## one shot one kill (Jan 7, 2009)

*bb*



chrislvsjim77 said:


> dont think i want hot pink....whats BB??



bb is the funny guy


----------



## chrislvsjim77 (Jan 7, 2009)

are ducks color blind like deer? do they make a hunter orange monofilament i could use


----------



## ringy (Jan 7, 2009)

I use ace anchors myself.  I put about 12ft on my divers and 5ft on the puddlers.

Also have varying lengths of texas rigs that i can interchange at any time


----------



## chrislvsjim77 (Jan 7, 2009)

great point ringy....... i didnt think about that, im learning so much from you guys.

thanks to all!!!


----------



## ringy (Jan 7, 2009)

I try to do what I can do when I can do it


----------



## GSUJake (Jan 7, 2009)

even if thats the case it's helpful to others


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 7, 2009)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> there is one in every crowd




Ever heard of a longline ? Its what we people that use allot of decoys use because we have to pick up and relocate with the birds.   Here's a link to better educate you.  Hope it works, the educate part.

http://www.doctarilonglines.com/


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 7, 2009)

chrislvsjim77 said:


> is there a certain color line you use?



Tarred black.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 7, 2009)

chrislvsjim77 said:


> i will be hunting anywhere i can so im not sure how deep its is



That could be a problem...

I think I have mine tangle free cut to 6 feet. I hunt fairly shallow water spots.


----------



## Eataduck (Jan 7, 2009)

BB is serious about the 140' and 2lb anchors.

And ringy knows it's a joke.  His reply was too.  We know he doesn't have any of his own decoys.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 7, 2009)

Golden BB said:


> Ever heard of a longline ? Its what we people that use allot of decoys use because we have to pick up and relocate with the birds.   Here's a link to better educate you.  Hope it works, the educate part.
> 
> http://www.doctarilonglines.com/



Thought you meant 140 and 2 lbs on each decoy there cuz!
Explain yourself better next time. 

PS i hunt divers 2


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 7, 2009)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> Thought you meant 140 and 2 lbs on each decoy there cuz!
> Explain yourself better next time.
> 
> PS i hunt divers 2



And how are your decoys rigged ?


----------



## ringy (Jan 7, 2009)

Eataduck said:


> BB is serious about the 140' and 2lb anchors.
> 
> And ringy knows it's a joke.  His reply was too.  We know he doesn't have any of his own decoys.



And you know me how?

Do i really have to post pics of my decoys?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 7, 2009)

Lets don't get personal in here!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 7, 2009)

GSUJake said:


> I'm sure there's plenty of people that read this thread and got new ideas. from long lines to texas rigs to tangle free line... Glad you were born with all the knowledge and didn't ever have to actually learn anything


dIDNT SAY "HOW TO RIG", SAID HOW LONG IS THE LINE. TRY READING MORE THOUROUGHLY.


----------



## GSUJake (Jan 7, 2009)

jim brantley said:


> dIDNT SAY "HOW TO RIG", SAID HOW LONG IS THE LINE. TRY READING MORE THOUROUGHLY.



Try reading the responses slick...


----------



## Bowman#3 (Jan 7, 2009)

jim brantley said:


> dIDNT SAY "HOW TO RIG", SAID HOW LONG IS THE LINE. TRY READING MORE THOUROUGHLY.



tHUG nASTY


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 7, 2009)

Golden BB said:


> Ever heard of a longline ? Its what we people that use allot of decoys use because we have to pick up and relocate with the birds.   Here's a link to better educate you.  Hope it works, the educate part.
> 
> http://www.doctarilonglines.com/



Thanks for the link BB.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 7, 2009)

they will be here soon


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 7, 2009)

Golden BB said:


> And how are your decoys rigged ?



40 ft on individual weights homemade weighs so im not sure what they weigh.


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 7, 2009)

We also use 30 yards of parachute cord and a bungee for jerk rigs, use a big rock for weight but gonna start stashin sash weights I guess.


----------



## craig88 (Jan 7, 2009)

http://www.txwaterfowler.com/html_pages/duck_hunting/texas_rigged_decoys/texas_rigged.htm

my deeks are rigged exactly like this, you still have the option to roll them up and pack in with bags if you have to


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 8, 2009)

Golden BB said:


> 140' with 2 lb. weights



Don't go tellin' these boys about long lines, they will posing everywhere after that.


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 8, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Don't go tellin' these boys about long lines, they will posing everywhere after that.




I couldn't imagine putting our 33 dozen coots out without having longlines.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jan 8, 2009)

Do yall think that a long line clip attached to the keel and a texas rig with the loop on the weight end would work? It wouldn't be as easy pick up but I was thinking you could remove the rig line easy if needed to put the deeks on a longline.


----------



## GSUJake (Jan 8, 2009)

IdRatherBHunting said:


> Do yall think that a long line clip attached to the keel and a texas rig with the loop on the weight end would work? It wouldn't be as easy pick up but I was thinking you could remove the rig line easy if needed to put the deeks on a longline.



Yea, I do it when I hunt deep water. It makes it a good deal heavier but it's fine


----------



## Eataduck (Jan 8, 2009)

I think those clips would get tangled in stuff.


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 8, 2009)

IdRatherBHunting said:


> Do yall think that a long line clip attached to the keel and a texas rig with the loop on the weight end would work? It wouldn't be as easy pick up but I was thinking you could remove the rig line easy if needed to put the deeks on a longline.




Yes it will work, we have some rigged up and keep them in the boat just incase the birds move to deeper water.


----------



## tinytim (Jan 8, 2009)

craig88 said:


> http://www.txwaterfowler.com/html_pages/duck_hunting/texas_rigged_decoys/texas_rigged.htm
> 
> my deeks are rigged exactly like this, you still have the option to roll them up and pack in with bags if you have to





Thanks for the info!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 8, 2009)

IdRatherBHunting said:


> Do yall think that a long line clip attached to the keel and a texas rig with the loop on the weight end would work? It wouldn't be as easy pick up but I was thinking you could remove the rig line easy if needed to put the deeks on a longline.



I have never seen a time when I wanted to put puddle ducks on a long line, only a short line for a jerk string.

I have rigged diver decoys where I could either clip to line or clip on a line with an individual weight.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jan 8, 2009)

Just to clarify I only own Ringer and Teal decoys and Where we hunt on the coast we encounter deep and shallow spots some with current some without thats why I was wondering. I wasnt thinking about Mallards on a long line





MudDucker said:


> I have never seen a time when I wanted to put puddle ducks on a long line, only a short line for a jerk string.
> 
> I have rigged diver decoys where I could either clip to line or clip on a line with an individual weight.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 8, 2009)

Funny I spent a little time to type this up so it made sence then I copied got ready to paste and post when I noticed that Chris is no longer amonst the living waterfowlers here  Oh well I'm going to anyways ................ 







Well after reading this I think the original question was how much line and what kind of weight right? 

I like a few other have gone to tangle free line and a L shaped weight with the strechy cord on it that fits around the keel of my deks. Only been using this set up this year but so far I like. 

How much line? I wader hunt so I see no reason for any more then maybe a foot more of line then my waders are tall. I use a foot more just cause I think it gives the dek a little more of chance to move around in a light breeze. Someone said they hunt a lot of different depths so here’s an idea get some large sized snap swivels a couple of different sized weights. On my goose deks I like the ones that are kind of oblong with ears on the end (I’ll try to find a pic). On these you can put a lot more line then you need but just tie a half hitch on the ears at the length you need for that day. By using the swivels you can rig up different sized weights with different lengths of line, this way all you have to do is unsnap the swivel and change to a longer or shorter line if needed. By having these setup you can use lighter or heavier weights in case one day you’re hunting a quiet back water slew  and don’t need a real heavy weight but the next day/hunt you are in deeper water with heavier winds then you can change out your rig with the heavier weights to keep them in place. Weight is of big importance to me as I get older I seem to notice it more for I pack in to most all my spots. I’ll take some pretty heavy clear fishing line and tie swivels to both ends this way I only have to have half the number of weights cutting my total pack weight down ( a few #s here and there can make a big difference) and clip the one swivel to the line of one dek with a weight on it and the other to the second one, this also seem to let the back dek move around a little more since there is basically no weight holding it in one spot. 

Hope this helps a bit.


----------

